# Is there a Bimmerfest signature book at the performance center?



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

Like the one at the Welt? I didn't get to do ED , so I'd like to have one tiny ED like experience.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

I haven't been there in a while, but there was one the last time I visited.


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

What's the point? Do you get something for signing it?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

David1 said:


> What's the point? Do you get something for signing it?


Same reason people sign it at the Welt, or anywhere else that has guest books.


----------

